# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة المصاري

## العالي عالي

مرحبا ..
جبتلكم لعبة ان شاالله تعجبكم
وهي ببساطة:...
كل واحد يحط مبلغ من المال(مصاري يعني) للي بعده وونشوف شو رح يسوي فيه

اكيد فهمتوها !!!1


يلا نبدا انا رح احط (3 دنانير)

نشوف إلى بعدي شو بدو يعمل بـ 3 دنانير  وبعدين يحط رقم جديد 

انشاء الله تعجبكم اللعبة

----------


## نور الصمادي

بطاقه امنيه دينار..1.25       
وكمان بطاقه امنيه دينار ب1.25
وب0.5 دينار شوكلا  :Smile: 

مني 5 دنانير

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة على المشاركة 

بخمس دنانير بروح يتعشا بمطعم فخم 

رغم انهم ما بكفو حق نص عشا

بس شو بدنا نعمل الريحة ولا العدم

والرقم الجاي هو 
((((((((((  7.5 ))))))))))) دينار اردني

----------


## ajluni top

ممكن تحولهم دراهم

هون ما بيجيبوا بطاقة موبايل و نص سندويشه


18 دينار

شايفين قد منا كريم :Eh S(20): 

وشكرا عاللعبه يا عالي

----------


## ajluni top

ثلاث علب ديو

78 دينار :Confused:

----------


## ajluni top

اليوم كنت بالسوق و شفت بنطلون ب 20دينار
بس ما قدرت اشتريه


23 قرش يكفي كرم :Frown:

----------


## العالي عالي

يا جماعة والله  ajluni top   كريم كتير 

انا لو معي 78 دينار  بجيب فيهم  حلويات و مخلوطة وباخد اجازة من الشغل 

اسبوع  وبظل بالبيت قاعد 


انا راح اكون اكرم من   ajluni top   وراح اعطي للعضو إلى بعدي 

100 دينار

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يا سلام  عليك يا عالي 100 دينار بضحي خروف ومني دينارين وثلاث واربعين قرش

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا سلام  عليك يا عالي 100 دينار بضحي خروف ومني دينارين وثلاث واربعين قرش



الله عيك 2.34 شو بدهم يعملو هدول 

انا ما راح اعمل اشي فيهم خلينا نشوف لى بعدي شو بدو يعمل فيهم

----------


## ساره

يعني لو كمان 7 قروش بحكي بطاقتين دينار للموبايل 
بس هيك ما قدامي غير 43 قرش بشتري علكه ( شعراوي )
وبدينارين كاشو ... :Eh S(15): 

الي بعدي 34 دينار

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام على المبلغ جد محرز   
> 
> ب100 دينار بشتري بنطلون وجاكيت عجبوني كتيييير من الانترنت
> 
> وبالمية التانية بحدث الكمبيوتر اللي عندي
> 
> 
> يالله المعاملة مع الله اللي بعدي 400 دينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار



شو هالكرم الطائي 400 دينار مرة وحدة  :Icon31:  

بطلع على سوريا اجازة اسبوع وبرجع معي 50 دينار للي بعدي بس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> شو هالكرم الطائي 400 دينار مرة وحدة  
> 
> بطلع على سوريا اجازة اسبوع وبرجع معي 50 دينار للي بعدي بس


*شو هالبخل يا عالي بس بدك تعطيني 50 من 400
ماشي
رح اعزم حالي على غدا بالحاكورة من زمان حابه افوته
وبهدي ال1,000 للي بعدي*

----------


## عُبادة

> *شو هالبخل يا عالي بس بدك تعطيني 50 من 400
> ماشي
> رح اعزم حالي على غدا بالحاكورة من زمان حابه افوته
> وبهدي ال1,000 للي بعدي*


 مشكورة كثير على المبلغ الرائع

انا نفسي اشتري سكوتر ب950 وبال50 الباقية افلل بنزين

بعطي الي بعدي على مقدار جائزة اليانصيب 50000 دينار غير مدفوع الضريبة

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مشكورة كثير على المبلغ الرائع
> 
> انا نفسي اشتري سكوتر ب950 وبال50 الباقية افلل بنزين
> 
> بعطي الي بعدي على مقدار جائزة اليانصيب 50000 دينار غير مدفوع الضريبة


*مبروك عليك السكوتر يا شطناوي
وشكرا على هالمبلغ يمكن انشالله بقدر اشتري بيت
بس قولكم بجيب بيت كويس ولا شو؟
بهدي الي بعدي 2000 دينار*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

> *مبروك عليك السكوتر يا شطناوي
> وشكرا على هالمبلغ يمكن انشالله بقدر اشتري بيت
> بس قولكم بجيب بيت كويس ولا شو؟
> بهدي الي بعدي 2000 دينار*


شكراً على هالمبلغ
أول شي بتبرع ب 500دينار
لعيلة فقيرة
بروح أنا وأمي على العقبة مدة يومين وبصرف ال1000 كلهم
وال 500 بشتري عبايه ستان عجبتني
وطئم كندرة وشنتايه لون سلvر
وبعطي الّي بعدي
357.42
تلات ميّه وسبعة وخمسين دينار واتنين واربعين قرش

----------


## عُبادة

> شكراً على هالمبلغ
> أول شي بتبرع ب 500دينار
> لعيلة فقيرة
> بروح أنا وأمي على العقبة مدة يومين وبصرف ال1000 كلهم
> وال 500 بشتري عبايه ستان عجبتني
> وطئم كندرة وشنتايه لون سلvر
> وبعطي الّي بعدي
> 357.42
> تلات ميّه وسبعة وخمسين دينار واتنين واربعين قرش


انا كنت موفر من مصروفي 8 قروش مع المبلغ بصيروا 357.5 دينار
بروح رحلة عمرة من الاخر

والله يقبلها منا


بكفي كرم
بعطي إلي بعدي 23دينار
يا دوب يكفي المبلغ فاتورة كهربا

----------


## حلم حياتي

> انا كنت موفر من مصروفي 8 قروش مع المبلغ بصيروا 357.5 دينار
> بروح رحلة عمرة من الاخر
> 
> والله يقبلها منا
> 
> 
> بكفي كرم
> بعطي إلي بعدي 23دينار
> يا دوب يكفي المبلغ فاتورة كهربا


*مرسي شطناوي على المبلغ
بس والله احترت شو اشتري فيهم
ما بكفوا لاي شي محرز
خلص بخليهم مصروف الي ومواصلات
وكمان يا دوب
بعطي الي بعدي 100000
عيشو بالكرم الطائي*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *مرسي شطناوي على المبلغ
> بس والله احترت شو اشتري فيهم
> ما بكفوا لاي شي محرز
> خلص بخليهم مصروف الي ومواصلات
> وكمان يا دوب
> بعطي الي بعدي 100000
> عيشو بالكرم الطائي*


الله أكبر 100000الف دينار 

شو بدي افتح جمعية فيهم  :Db465236ff:

----------

